# Donde conecto la pila al chip cmos vt82885n?



## José Coito (Sep 17, 2005)

hola , tengo un chip cmos vt82885n de una placa 430vx de intel, el caso es que necesito soldar  la pila y no se específicamnete en que patas.

Si alguien sabe algo al respecto, desde ya gracias, un abrazo...


----------



## Marcelo (Sep 17, 2005)

Tengo un router Freesco que tiene ese motherboard. Te muestro como la pila está soldada en él.







*Ojo: Los 3 pines están doblados de tal forma que no entren en el socket cuando el chip está montado. * Esto no se si es necesario pero están colocados así. En mi caso, el pin 21 está cortado pero con solo levantarlo basta.

La batería se suelda entre los pines 16 y 20 pero te recomientdo que uses 2 cables y en el otro extremo un porta pilas. Pega el portapilas en algún lugar accesible para que la puedas cambiar en el futuro sin tocar los pines evitando que eventualmente se rompan.

Este CMOS Via no es fácil de conseguir así es que ten mucho cuidado al hacer el trabajo.  La máquina no te va a prender sin este chip.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## Rubens (Abr 13, 2006)

de Rubens p/ligar bateria de 3V pode ser CR2032 ou 2016 no pino 16 do CI é negativo e no pino 20 é positivo .Como consegui o desenho e o DataShett estou anexando o arquivo PDF.


----------



## Pablo A (Mar 11, 2011)

Tengo entendido que en todo circuito los pines nc significan no conexion, por que el vbat del vt82885 va con el negativo de la carga de 3 voltios al nc y no al ground? si el datasheet indica que el dispositivo se alimenta de la pila cuando cesa vcc. chequeenlo...

Disculpen no recordaba que el tema tenia mas de seis meses pero no encuentro otra referencia al inconveniente que tengo con la pila para este circuito... y tengo el mismo circuito con una pila soldada al aire en una board...


----------

